# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Tổng đài Panasonic tiện dụng, linh hoạt và ổn định

## bientinhxa762

Panasonic là cái tên quen thuộc trong các thiết bị dân dụng như: máy fax, *máy chiếu*, camera,…
Đặc biệt tổng đài panasonic từ lâu đã quen thuộc với các doanh nghiệp, vì nổi tiếng với sự hoạt động ổn định, tính năng linh hoạt nhưng tiện dụng. Và cung cấp nhiều loại dung lượng khác nhau từ thấp nhất như 3 trung kế – 8 nhánh đến những tổng đài với dung lượng lớn đến 1000 số, sử dụng được cho cả analog cũng như ip.*Ưu điểm của dòng tổng đài Panasonic* 
Tổng đài Panasonic linh hoạt trong việc mở rộng số lượng máy lắp đặt. Ví dụ công ty bạn mới thành lập, số lượng máy sử dụng sẽ tăng dần theo thời gian, tổng đài Panasonic có thể dễ dàng mở rộng số lượng máy nhánh bằng các loại card mở rộng, đáp ứng được nhu cầu phát triển của công ty mà không phát sinh quá nhiều chi phí thay đổi *tổng đài* *điện thoại* mới lớn hơn. 
Ngoài ra, những tính năng như hiển thị số, lời chào tổng đài được tích hợp sẵn, và tương thích với các dịch vụ hỗ trợ như liên tụ, ghi âm cuộc gọi, tính cước cuộc gọi sẽ giúp công ty bạn hoạt động ổn định, có sự kết nối tốt nhất giữa các bộ phận với nhau, tăng cao hiệu quả công việc.
*Hãy lựa chọn loại thích hợp tại đây*: *T**ổng đài Panasonic*
*Trích nguồn:* thitruongcongnghemoi.blogspot.com

----------

